# Problem bei Railroad Tycoon 1



## Hirschi2000 (22. Dezember 2006)

Ich habe mir die  englische Freeware-Version von RT 1 gezogen. Mein Problem ist: Um Gleise zu legen muss man eigentlich die rechte Schifttaste und die entsprechende Zahl auf dem Nummernblock drücken. Aber es tut sich nichts. Der Cursor bewegt sich zwar in die entsprechende Richtung aber es werden keine Gleise gebaut. Kann mir einer weiterhelfen? 
Vielen Dank schonmal im vorraus.


----------



## Goddess (23. Dezember 2006)

Zuerst musst du eine Station oder ein Gebäude als Startpunkt für die Geleise wählen. Danach kannst du durch das drücken der 4 Pfeiltasten auf der Tastatur die Geleise "verlegen".


----------



## Hirschi2000 (23. Dezember 2006)

Goddess am 23.12.2006 17:10 schrieb:
			
		

> Zuerst musst du eine Station oder ein Gebäude als Startpunkt für die Geleise wählen. Danach kannst du durch das drücken der 4 Pfeiltasten auf der Tastatur die Geleise "verlegen".



Dann kann ich sie nach Norden,Osten,Süden und Westen legen. Aber ich will ja auch mal nach Nordost,Südost usw. bauen. Das ist mein Problem.


----------



## Goddess (24. Dezember 2006)

Hirschi2000 am 23.12.2006 23:53 schrieb:
			
		

> Goddess am 23.12.2006 17:10 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich verstehe! Um das zu bewerkstelligen musst du die 5 auf dem "Num-Block" gedrückt halten, und dann die jeweiligen Richtungstasten 1, 3, 7 und 9 drücken. Dann werden die Geleise in die entsprechende Richtung gebaut.


----------



## Hirschi2000 (24. Dezember 2006)

Goddess am 24.12.2006 14:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Hirschi2000 am 23.12.2006 23:53 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahhh. Vielen Dank. Die Grafik ist zwar grausam aber es macht immer noch Spass.


----------

